
Ballers Battle to Break Out - Wired on Talent Shortage - rsingel
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2012/01/ballers-battle-to-breakout/
======
127001brewer
_Google is a ghetto. People always talk about the free food and laundry
service but you get that in jail too. Early Googlers might live in mansions
and drive luxury cars, but they don’t get to build anything meaningful. From
scratch. That matters. It’s all about the AdDollars, baby._

None of the Googlers are building anything meaningful? I find that hard to
believe.

Also, what is "meaningful" in terms of a start-up? Building another "social
networking" app? (This type of talk reminds me of Steve Yegge's "rant"[1][2].)

1\. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2811818>

2\. [http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2011/07/hacker-news-fires-
st...](http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2011/07/hacker-news-fires-steve-
yegge.html)

